# Just purchased a Thunder 22



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

I hit "Purchase" on Bud's website just now for a matte finish Thunder 22. I've vacillated for weeks now on either the M&P 22, the Ruger SR22, and the Walther P22. Settled on the Bersa because of the good reviews (albeit using more "hot" ammunition) and Bersa's reputation for reliability/service, and dammit it just is a very cool-looking handgun; it's also a hundred bucks cheaper than the PPK, so why not?

Now, prior to receiving my gun, all of you experienced guys and gals who are shooting this gun, please tell me what ammo to stay away from, and what should I be purchasing for safe, reliable fun? Thanks.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Many of the small .22 pistols are finicky about ammo. Most will function reliably with high velocity ammo. Accuracy won't be a factor until you have had a lot of practice.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Just got back from the range with my new Thunder 22. Only took one box of shells along as I was a little pressed for time.

Every shot (all 50) came off without a hiccup. No FTF or FTE. Using Aguila Super Extra High Velocity (40 gr).

I absolutely love this gun. It is very cool-looking, feels right in my hand, and is dead-on-the-money accurate, right out of the box. An added bonus is that it was over $100 less than a PPK/S. It is a boat-load of quality for the money, with a life-time warranty. I would highly recommend this pistol.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

fauxpa,
I have both the thunder 380 and Thunder 22. They are shooters. I posted on here somewhere that I just ran my T22 wet for a bit and it ate everything I fed it.
I did put a drop on the ramp occasionally when I was shooting it and breaking it in. I have probably had mine for 5-6 years. They are a hoot to shoot no doubt. I love the way it fills my mitt. I'm glad you enjoyed your 1st outing with yours, although I'm not surprised. It is really great when you get a firearm that shoots how you like, and fits your hand like it was custom made for you.

MO


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My T22 had problems with Federal Standard Velocity, nothing else. Blazer, Remington Golden Bullet, and CCI Mini-Mags are my favorites.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

Stay away from Federal as it doesn't work good in the pistol. You made a nice buy. Now get the 9mm 9UC and get a great handgun for the money.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the Thunder 22 also and it does have a preference for the better high velocity rounds. Armscor 22 Gold is my go-to for this gun, but Remington Golden Bullet works well also. Great little guns!


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

fauxpa46 said:


> Every shot (all 50) came off without a hiccup.


I have had my Bersa .22 for a long time ... 30+ years now ... I am guessing.

Still no hiccups no matter what I put in the magazine.


----------



## clemsontigers (Jan 31, 2017)

Love my Bersas (have 3 so far). Agreed on Mini-Mags, my 22 won't feed anything but high velocity.


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

I've got about 250 rounds thru my new BT22, fed it Mini mags, GB's and Aquila S/E's so far, and it has run flawlessly. After about 350 rounds, I'll try experimenting with CCI S/V, Blasers, and some other assorted bulk rounds. But no WBB or Fed bulk.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bigborgel said:


> I've got about 250 rounds thru my new BT22, fed it Mini mags, GB's and Aquila S/E's so far, and it has run flawlessly. After about 350 rounds, I'll try experimenting with CCI S/V, Blasers, and some other assorted bulk rounds. But no WBB or Fed bulk.


I have not seen any of those around my area, in quite a while. If I do, I'll buy it on the spot...had the chance about a year ago, but stupidly passed on it.


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

I buy my ammo at Walmart, 100 CCI M/M=$7.47 , Rem GB's you can get in bulk, 525 for under $20.
The Golden Bullets are as reliable a s the Mini Mags, and about one half the price. The Aquila SE's are good but more expensive. Win W/B and Fed, and Amer Eagle and CCI SV are no-no's, lots off failures and jams, and dirtier ammo.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I've been using Fiocchi in all my guns for the past year. One of the online dealers usually has the 1575rnd (525 in 3 boxes in a plastic can) 40gr at a good price.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Kind of humorous, Sparks are flying over the TX22 versus the Glock 44 some downright nasty sparks too. And here is the T22. Feed it what it likes and it spit's out the rounds where you point them. All metal gun with good DA/SA trigger. I have the T22 and the old M23. Good .22's the both of them. A very under rated pistol.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Mine has always (7 years or more) ran well with Federal Bulk from Wal Mart,,,
Of course, it goes without saying, it also runs CCI Mini Mags flawlessly.

Aarond

.


----------

